# Sex, Marriage, & Fairytales



## The Horned Toad (Feb 6, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted in here or not but I found this very profound and wanted to share.


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you. I was praying for a friend today that is going thru that very thing....I needed to send her that!!

God is so amazing!


----------

